# Home Roast Smart - thoughts?



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi All

I'm seriously considering purchasing my first roaster and whilst I understand that the larger 1kg machines will provide better more consistent results - I'm not at that stage and not sure I ever will be.

I've been looking at a number of cheaper units including the Gene Cafe and various options from Taiwan - Kaldi and Bocaboca. I've noticed the Home Roast Smart which starts it's Kickstarter soon.

This seems to be a rebranded GoCoRo and looks really interesting - especially it's ability to connect to a tablet and log, adjust and control roast temperature and times. Theorectically this should help with consistency.

Haven't seen anyone mention this machine on here, unless I've missed it - does anyone have any thoughts?

thanks Philip


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

As a beginner myself, I would suggest you stick with roasters available in the UK and that have a CE certificate. The retailers should be able to provide advice and service and stand by their product.

I have had just over two (succesful) years with a Gene Cafe 101A supplied by Bella Barista. They will tick all the boxes.

If you go for a 'new on the market' product, you could well be finding its faults and have no comeback.

The Gene roasts an acceptable size charge. It hurts more to throw away a 1kg charge than a 250gm one!

The Gene does have its limitations, but follow the instructions and you will get a drinkable roast every time. If supplied by BB you will get additional notes written by DaveCUK of this forum--they are invaluable.


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi Batian

the GoCoRo has CE and Rohs certification, I get what you mean about the Gene - but somehow feel that GoCoRo is worth investigating.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Second hand HotTops come up for sale in the UK occasionally. I think they can be imported too. But you won't get CE certification, of course. As Batian says the GeneCafe is a good starting point. I don't know anything about the GoCoRo, sorry.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

The advertising is very short on any detail about the roaster and seems to be aimed at saving money. Use our cheap beans for smooth coffee etc...

I'd give it a very wide berth personally. They might be making a cool app to control it but is having control over a cheaply built machine really that great? How long will it last? Bit of a leap in the dark imo but you never know....

If you want to roast 200g of coffee the Gene Cafe is tried and tested. Lots of help and support available for it. It's a bit long in the tooth but has stood the test of time.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I was asked to look at one and declined.


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

That's a shame Dave - though understandable. It seems like there is a gap in the market here - though I can't believe it's that big in the UK. There doesn't seem to be anything available apart from the Gene Cafe 101 unless one is prepared to spend significantly more.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

In addition to other posts and my last. Check with BB, but you should find they give a two year warranty with the Gene Cafe. Mine certainly had a two year warranty.

Not only that, when you decide to go for something more sophisticated, should you wish to sell, the market for second hand Gene Cafe 101's in good order is quite strong.


----------



## Carman (Feb 26, 2019)

I just tried to follow their link on the 'Articles' page and it gave me a 'server not found', maybe it's just on my end?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Past the Gen but i doubt if I ever will the Huky looked interesting to me.

John

-


----------

